# Arvydas Macijauskas: "I won't go back to Hornets for any money"



## Sashikas

The biggest daily in Lithuania "Lietuvos rytas" has posted an article about the Arvydas' returning home. Here's the translation.

With a feeling of lack of sleep and the red eyes after the 20 hour trip Arvydas Macijauskas has returned home. The 26 year old shooting guard, who has made a debut in the NBA arenas this season, has left New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets without any slops. 

"I won't be back there for good, - who has a 2+1 contract with Hornets. - They better should trade me, because I don't want to be in such team."

Hornets did not qualify for the playoffs, and the season for Macijauskas is over early. The guard, dressed in the fashionable jeans, shirt and jacket was met by his mother Danguole, father Vidmantas, sister Edita and cousin Sandra.

"Arvydas, I thought your hair is light." - the mother of the player has wondered, when she saw the brown curls of her son. Neither parents, nor his sister did not visit A.Macijauskas in Oklahoma city - the trip was postponed for several times, because the player hoped to be traded to other NBA team.

The lithuanian never got the confidence of Byron Scott - the player, famous in Europe because of his accurate and fast shot wasn't even registered for the games very often.

When asked, whether the racistic attitude could be the main reason, why he had to sit on the bench, A.Macijauskas did not start to argue: "I cannot claim that, but sometimes I also got the feeling of that. I event grew my hair and beard, so less of the white colour could be seen. During all the season we did not talk to each other. He didn't want to communicate or even say "Hi" to me".

After the season the Hornets dispersed without saying "Bye" to each other. 

A.Macijauskas will stay for couple days in Vilnius, and then will go to Klaipeda to his parents. After spending some time for vacation, the player will start to practice again, so he would prepare better for the Lithuanian National Team, which will participate in World championship in Japan in August.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Another great job by Byron. Whether Macas had the talent to play in the NBA or not, you just dont treat people like that. Byron is turning out to be a grade A ******* in this offseason. I'm glad were winning again but things are beginning to get clear as to why players are going to want to run out of New Orleans. 

He seems to just toss aside a player when they get down...His 3 man division at the SG spot shows that when a player is off his game a little BAM in with a new one as the starter.

Im intrigued at this...


----------



## girllovesthegame

What a shame. I had high hopes for him when he became a Hornet.


----------



## girllovesthegame

In one of yesterdays Nola articles it said that the Hornets will most likely explore trade offers for both Smith and Macijauskas and keep Snyder. ??????


----------



## HKF

I don't know why anyone was surprised by this. This guy was always going to struggle in the NBA.


----------



## girllovesthegame

HKF said:


> I don't know why anyone was surprised by this. This guy was always going to struggle in the NBA.


I'm not surprised by his struggle in the NBA but to just toss a player on the side and not even talk to him is ridiculous. And Scott is the one who said NBA stands for No Babies Allowed. And they courted this guy for 2 years! LOL!


----------



## NeTs15VC

Byron Scott, I dont know the guy is so mischievious.


----------



## Zalgirinis

girllovesthegame said:


> *I'm not surprised by his struggle in the NBA but to just toss a player on the side and not even talk to him is ridiculous.* And Scott is the one who said NBA stands for No Babies Allowed. And they courted this guy for 2 years! LOL!


We agree on something finally. Exactly the bolded part. One thing is to struggle (on the other hand how can it be called a struggle if guy never got a fair chance) and another is your coach totally ignoring you for no reason and even not saying "Hi" to you ever. Im not going to give a rant again, because you already heard it before. After season Macas partly comfirms what I was talking about earlier.


----------



## supermati

I'm back people!


----------



## supermati

Oh guys, please update me on what happened this month, with the Hornets and with the board :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Oh guys, please update me on what happened this month, with the Hornets and with the board :cheers:


Whassup supermati? Well as you know our season has ended and we are on the outside of the playoffs looking in. LOL! Our projected draft order has us selecting at #'s 12 or 13 & 15. I am very ready for the lottery, the draft and to see which free agents the Hornets will go after.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Zalgirinis said:


> We agree on something finally. Exactly the bolded part. One thing is to struggle (on the other hand how can it be called a struggle if guy never got a fair chance) and another is your coach totally ignoring you for no reason and even not saying "Hi" to you ever. Im not going to give a rant again, because you already heard it before. After season Macas partly comfirms what I was talking about earlier.


For a coach to not even communicate with a player is just crazy! But don't think it's just Macas, he's done the same thing with JR Smith. And who knows who else that we haven't heard about yet.


----------



## mauzer

What a retarded coach...


----------



## MemphisX

I hope Memphis goes for both guys in a package.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I never understood why a foreign player will sign with a non-contender. He could have signed with a number of teams, couldn't he?


----------



## Zalgirinis

WTChan said:


> I never understood why a foreign player will sign with a non-contender. He could have signed with a number of teams, couldn't he?


He could have signed with other teams for sure. But at that time I think it was obvious that Hornets offered the best money and also he signed with previous GM not this new one. At that time team hadnt Mason, Snyder and Butler in his position who came later from the trades if I recall right. After Macas signed there even articles about maybe starting him or at least coming as 6th man of the bench. But after old GM left it all has changed.


----------

